# Making a Kendama



## shoplessturner (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, this is my fist post in forums so hopefully this is in the right category. I need information or tips for making a toy called Kendama. For those who don't know it is similar to a ball and cup toy. I am positive they are made using a lathe which I have, but I need specific measurements. All help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

is that the toy where the ball is conected to a string?


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Kelly, I think its pretty much up to you as far as the dimensions go for your Kendama, seems like they come in all sizes depending on who's making them.

http://kendamaspot.com/info/parts-of-the-kendama/

I'm sure you've already found this site, but it does have a lot of good information about this, but again, no definite measurements for the toy.

Look forward to seeing how your design turns out.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I lived in Japan for several years many years ago. I've never thought about making a kendama, but I have one and play wityh it once in a while. There are very specific sizes for kendama used in competition. A google searchg will get you to many kendama societies. The URL for the Japanese association is: http://www.kendamakyokai.com/index_english.html
I'd love to know what you learn as I wouldn't mind turning a kendama for myself someday.


----------



## jaedwards575 (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe the the the regulation dimensions are 1.5 links long by 0.5 links wide (for the cups) and weigh no more than three scruples. In other words I have no idea.


----------



## shoplessturner (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll have to check out these sites.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

jaedwards are those World Cup rules or Olympic ;-)


----------



## jaedwards575 (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually Mark, they are the Scotch-Romanian rules. World Cup and Olympic both use the outdated metric system.


----------



## rar (Aug 10, 2010)

I also am planning to turn a Kendama, have drawn dimensioned plans, now trying to figure out best way to turn (especially ball recesses). Any ideas appreciated.
Unable to add the cad file or a pdf print but if you email a request I can send a copy.
rar


----------



## rar (Aug 10, 2010)

OOPs, forgot to put in my email. [email protected]


----------

